# EL REMODELADO CINE EL PACIFICO



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

_Local :::: Un clásico miraflorino renace para quedarse._

El Pacífico Contraataca









_A pesar que no se realizó propaganda respecto a la reinauguración de El Pacífico, los amantes del vetusto cine llegaron por centenas._

Con casi medio siglo de existencia el cine El Pacífico es quizás el elemento más cargado de “miraflorinismo” existente en la actualidad.

A fines de abril de 2004 los retroproyectores de El Pacífico se apagaron. La piratería y una deuda de más de 11 millones de soles terminaron por exterminarlo.

Giresh Chugani llegó hace más de 20 años al Perú. Desde su llegada, siempre vivió en Miraflores. Aún recuerda el viejo cine con mezanine, platea y su enorme pantalla. “En la época que no había muchos cines, venir a El Pacífico era casi un lujo”, señala Chugani.









_Los miraflorinos tienen su cine nuevamente._

En 1995 se realizó la primera metamorfosis del cine. Se construyeron más de 10 salas tratando de modernizar y optimizar los servicios. 

La “cirugía plástica” que le hicieron a El Pacífico duró nueve años hasta el cierre definitivo en abril de 2004. 

Después de más de un año, Giresh Chugani reivindicó su naturaleza miraflorina y adquirió seis salas del emblemático cine. Hoy, las salas de “Cinerama” cuentan con sonido Dolby Digital EX, pantallas con curvatura especial, butacas confortables y la promesa de no sólo brindar cine comercial. “Mi deseo es que una de las seis salas tenga siempre alguna película de cine alternativo, y en el futuro involucrarme con el Encuentro Latinoamericano de Cine”, enfatiza Chugani.

El Pacífico volvió y esperemos que esta vez sea para siempre.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

dame un tiempo para procesarlo mejor :sleepy:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

ok, a reescribir, bueno, me parece bacán que revivan ese cine porque tiene historia y todo, y como ya nos damos cuenta parece que los locales que antes eran importantes ahora los derrumban para construir nuevas edificaciones, bueno, está bien que se renueve la ciudad , pero igual como que da un poco de pena ver que desaparecen. Regresando al caso, a mi no me gusta mucho ir a los cines pero un día de estos me doy una vuelva para ver qué nuevo han hecho


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bacán. Un día de éstos me doy una vuelta para ver cómo está.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Parece que ha quedado bien, habrá que ir para comprobarlo


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que bonito sera para la gente de la zona ver que el cine haya regresado. Miraflorinismo...parece que les da mucho orgullo el cine y como no si esta en la memoria de muchos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si el local esta mostro, en estos dias estan haciendo promocion de dos entradas a 10 soles.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hoy me di una vuelta por miraflores, el cine estaba repleto de gente, todo el mundo haciendo su cola, tambien pasé por ese parque que remodelaron, está excelente


----------

